# Chickens' Colour Perception



## Sheepshape (May 31, 2018)

Do chickens appreciate colour differences?....Yes.

A freak accident in my sheep shed (where broody hen has 10 chicks in a pen). Squirrel runs along the ledge behind the chick pen where there is a (closed) tub of strong iodine being used to treat ringworm on the hen. In spite of netting over the top of the pen, the container falls into the pen and the lid comes off....and one poor chick has a strong iodine solution bath. (This is all surmise as I din't see the pot fall, but I have seen the squirrel on the ledge.).

Strong iodine both stains and burns the skin....so seeing the little guy brown instead of yellow and his skin all stained was a worry. BUT....biggest worry of all was that the hen was attacking him. She clearly didn't recognise him at all now he is brown rather than yellow.

Here he is 




 

He's a weird looking thing in any case as he is a Naked Neck who has late feathering gene. 

Poor little devil is now indoors being kept warm. I don't think his skin is burnt too badly, but he now is a "Johnny No Mates" and is having to be reared as an orphan.

I think he's cute, but I can understand if anyone says he has looks that only his mother would like.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2018)

And how to explain to a hen that the brown chick isn't an imposter? I like naked necks, they are cool looking.


----------

